# Bladder cancer



## Kismet (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello,
I am new to the forum and am wondering if anyone has any experience with dealing with bladder cancer and their golden. Our beloved Jed is 12 years old and we have been told that he has mostly likely has bladder cancer. We took him to our vet about a month ago because he was having accidents and seemed to be straining to pee. I thought it was a urinary infection. We were floored and devastated when the vet told us that she is seeing suspicious cells in his urine and unless it was a severe infection it is likely he has bladder cancer. We tried a course of antibiotics for 2 weeks and the accidents stopped and we had our hopes up. Our good spirits didn't last long as when we took him in for a recheck it showed that the white and red blood cells and inflammation were down but the suspicious cells were still there. We are now waiting for an oncologist to review and give us his expert opinion. This wait is torturous. From what I read, the prognosis for bladder cancer is grave and he doesn't have long if this is truly what he has (which we have pretty much accepted that it is). I have been pretty despondent since we got the news and am taking it very hard. My kids are having a really hard time too...they really don't remember life without him. He has been a best buddy to all four and they love him so. We know he won't live forever but just are not ready to say goodbye. Has anyone else dealt with this kind of cancer? Right now, aside from the straining which has come back a little, you would never know he was sick- he is vibrant, eating like a pig and is still playing and tearing around the yard like a pup. I am still clinging to the sliver of hope that the veterinary oncologist will call and say that our regular vet is wrong. But, I am trying to prepare myself and family for the unthinkable.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

So sorry about this diagnosis. It is incredibly surreal isn't it?

I do not have any experience with bladder cancer in goldens but I my 12 year old girl has been diagnosed with cancer recently. We are also in the same boat in terms of mental torture. Tia looks better than fine but the lump that is growing before our eyes is so large that it cannot be denied. 

It is going to be hard on us because like you we have built our lives around her as she is our family. She is the first thing we see in the morning and the last thing we see at night.

You have come to the right place. There are so many people here that know what we are going through. There also those who have lost their loved ones without any warning. At least we get the chance to write a bucket list and really appreciate the small things, like the way their hair blows in the wind and their unique quirks.

I have found it helpful to visit the grief support forums which are full of good advice but which also will remind you of your core beliefs which are really important to focus on right now. 

I am trying to remind myself that she is only borrowed from heaven and we knew that when we signed up. Tia has worked so hard teaching us how to love unconditionally that she deserves to go back a better place and enjoy the loving and blissful rewards of heaven.

There is nothing easy about this journey, all we can do is take one step at a time and be thankful for the smile on their faces today.

In the meantime do consider finding a Chinese herbalist or a holistic vet that will aim towards supporting Jed's immune system for as long as possible. Tumeric and K9 Immunity have been mentioned on these forums that could delay the inevitable.

Jed has lots of good days ahead so enjoy these happy memories with your wonderful family.

GOOD luck Jed!!


----------



## Kismet (Nov 14, 2012)

Thank you Doug. Have you been given any treatment options? I am torn as to what to do...some people are saying that given his age, it would be best just to love him while he is with us and not put him thru any chemo or radiation. The vet did say that going with the treatment option will only add a few months to his life and it will not go into remission. On the other side,I have also been told that chemo is different for dogs than humans and it is not that hard on them. Even a few more months with him in our lives would be so worth it for us...but would we be doing it at the sake of his comfort and quality of life? I just don't know what to do for him....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kismet*

Kismet

I am so glad you found us, but SO VERY SORRY about the circumstance.
I feel your love for Jed.

I did a seach on here of Bladder Cancer/Kidney Cancer-see the brown bar above and choose Search and type in what you are looking for.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/search.php?searchid=657018

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/search.php?searchid=657020

I will be praying for Jed.


----------



## Kismet (Nov 14, 2012)

Thank you Karen. From what I understand, it is a relatively rare type of cancer, with some breeds having more prevalence than others- Goldens are not usually prone to it. I'm glad I found this forum too. It will be nice to be a part of a compassionate group that understands the deep bond and love I have for my boy. There are so many people that don't. I know it's not their fault, but I find it hurtful when people tell me that, "You will be fine...you can just get another one". He's been with us since he was a little baby and he's such a part of our life. It will not be that easy. I do (or did) plan on getting another Golden after Jed is gone, but right now the pain is so raw......just even thinking about life without him. I am doubting that "getting a new puppy" decision as I don't know if I want to subject myself to this again.


----------



## 4Goldens' (Apr 3, 2012)

So sorry for what you are going through. I know it is hard, I am going through the same thing myself. Hold on to hope and faith and love your baby as you always would with extra spoiling. I was told in January that I only had about 4 months with my Bridgett and it has now been 10 months. We are going through some hard times right now, but until this weekend you would not have even known anything was wrong with her. But we can't deny the the two large tumors in her lungs, her mammary tumor and a tumor possibly in the liver.

Thats why I say don't give in to this just yet. I also chose no chemo or radiation, for I thought it would ruin the quality of the life she had left. 

As written above there are alot of people here including myself who have tried more of a holistic approach.

Turmeric, Essiac tea, and Flaxseed Oil and cottage cheese are the only thing I have done for treatment through the last 10 months. Along with lots of prayer. 

You both will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Kismet We had the option of looking into chemo etc. however we dismissed this pretty quickly at Tia's age. I have done the research extensively with a previous pet. What convinced me was the number of vet assistants on the forums say that it is not worth it and they would not put their pet through it. Visiting the vets constantly is not only expensive but it is stressful in itself for the sake of a few months. If she were younger it would be different.

We prepared ourselves for trouble ever since Tia was 10 since she is a large breed. I have come to learn that many people have lost their goldens at the age of 8 or 9. Now that she is 12 we are stoked that she stuck with us for this long. Jed has done very well to reach the age of 12. It is time to put him first above our own human needs. 

While I understand that Tia cannot be here forever (despite my intense will) I refuse to let her go without any kind of fight so we have started her on the tumeric, essiac tea, zeolite and a magnetic collar. Give the cottage cheese and flaxseed oil and the K9 Immunity a go. There are lots of people who have been granted extra time through alternative methods.

Good luck with your special boy.


----------



## 4Goldens' (Apr 3, 2012)

Doug said:


> Kismet We had the option of looking into chemo etc. however we dismissed this pretty quickly at Tia's age. I have done the research extensively with a previous pet. What convinced me was the number of vet assistants on the forums say that it is not worth it and they would not put their pet through it. Visiting the vets constantly is not only expensive but it is stressful in itself for the sake of a few months. If she were younger it would be different.
> 
> We prepared ourselves for trouble ever since Tia was 10 since she is a large breed. I have come to learn that many people have lost their goldens at the age of 8 or 9. Now that she is 12 we are stoked that she stuck with us for this long. Jed has done very well to reach the age of 12. It is time to put him first above our own human needs.
> 
> ...


 Doug, how muc turmeric do you give your golden? I have been giving this to my Bridgett and was just wondering what doses other people are using.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

We bought the powdered tumeric through a holistic vet. The packet says 3/4 of a scoop which looks a little larger than a teaspoon. But we also give her two normal capsules in the morning since we are fighting cancer.

By the way Kismet after the loss of our last pet we shocked ourselves by taking on another golden. In hindsight Hudson the best healer we could have been given. He did not replace my boy but offered a new window of sunshine and has delighted us with so much love and joy ever since. While it never ends well the daily unconditional love is golden. Never say never


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry for your Jed boy. I am glad you found us. Sending prayers that results come back as good as possible and you have lots of time with your boy.


----------



## Kismet (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm definitely going to check into the holistic approaches. Do you buy most of your things online? We got a call from the oncologist yesterday and it was as we knew in our heart- transitional cell carcinoma. At least we have a definite answer and no one can be in denial anymore.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kismet*



Doug said:


> We bought the powdered tumeric through a holistic vet. The packet says 3/4 of a scoop which looks a little larger than a teaspoon. But we also give her two normal capsules in the morning since we are fighting cancer.
> 
> By the way Kismet after the loss of our last pet we shocked ourselves by taking on another golden. In hindsight Hudson the best healer we could have been given. He did not replace my boy but offered a new window of sunshine and has delighted us with so much love and joy ever since. While it never ends well the daily unconditional love is golden. Never say never


Kismet

Here is what Doug said. You can private message him if you want, 
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/private.php?do=newpm&u=14115
but be sure to send him your email address, as he won't be able to reply back to you, until you have posted 15 times. So sorry to hear about Jed, but enjoy every day with him and take pics of him!

Here is 4Goldens email link: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/sendmessage.php?do=mailmember&u=21864


----------



## 4Goldens' (Apr 3, 2012)

So sorry to hear these bad results. The only one that I buy online is the Essiac tea cause I found it cheaper. The others that I use can be found at your local health food stores. Hopefully I am going to also be trying the essencial oil Frankincence soon too. I have been looking all the information up on it and it sounds like a next great option. Wish I would have found it sooner. Good luck to you and your golden, I know this is hard but one thing I did learn through this as well is that you have to becareful of your emotions around him. Our dogs are so in tune with our feelings that when we are down they can feel this and it does not help them. whatever your choices are with him we will be cheering you on with him healing and having many more days with you.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Even the holistic approach needs to be done with caution. You do not want to detox the body too fast. Also the quality of some supplements may be questionable. 

Perhaps someone can suggest a good holistic vet closer to your area or even a chinese herbalist? We found our holistic vet online. 

Another option is to contact these nice people but they are in Australia:
Greenpet Animal Naturopathy - Natural Healing Therapies and Petcare for your Dog, Cat and Horse
Dog Cancer Treatment Australia


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Very sorry to read about the sad diagnosis that you received for your beloved Jed. I don't have any experience with Bladder cancer, but wanted you to know that I'll keep your boy and family in our thoughts and prayers that you have much more time that is free of pain.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving to Jed boy and his family. I am praying for many Thanksgivings together.


----------

